# Coakley To Face Baker For Mass. Governor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Coakley To Face Baker For Mass. Governor*
*Bob Salsberg & Steve LeBlanc, Associated Press*_September 9, 2014 10:57 PM_
Share on email 1 View Comments








Charlie Baker and Martha Coakley (WBZ-TV)
*Related Tags:*
2014 governor's race, Charlie Baker, Don Berwick, mark fisher, Martha Coakley, Steve Grossman
BOSTON (AP) - Democratic Attorney General Martha Coakley and Republican Charlie Baker are moving on to November after winning the nominations of their respective parties for governor on Tuesday.
Coakley defeated state treasurer and former Democratic party chairman Steven Grossman and former federal health care administrator Don Berwick.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2014/09/09/coakley-to-face-baker-for-massachusetts-governor/


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

All I care about at this stage is that butt-munch, anti-2nd amendment, shit-heel, TOLMAN got beat by Healy.....
WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mpd61 said:


> All I care about at this stage is that butt-munch, anti-2nd amendment, shit-heel, TOLMAN got beat by Healy.....
> WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's like a case of herpes... He'll be back.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I voted with a demorat ballot just so I could vote against him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

